# projector bulbs



## jason eccleston (Dec 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to tell if a projector bulb is spent/blown, does the element break like on a normal light bulb. This may seem a simple question but I don't have the foggiest just don't want to pay £300 for a bulb if not needed, the projector powers up but no light, there aren't any obvious signs of damage or age.
would be greatfull of any help and advise.

Many Thanks 
Jason


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most modern units have an LED that indicates the status of the bulb. When the bulb burns out this light will often turn on to inform you that replacement is necessary. If in doubt take it to a good electronics retailer and have a specialist examine it.


----------



## jason eccleston (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, before I get it checked, there is an LED for the lamp that is lit but so is everything else on the touch pad and prior to the bulb failing it stated only having 200+hrs spent, could it be anything else that could cause this problem.

Ja.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Usually, on the projectors in our school, the bulb either makes a loud POP or you can see bits of glass inside the bulb.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Bulbs can be faulty even when they appear intact. Without diagnostic lights of any use, the only way to tell is to try a known good bulb. Good luck getting a shop to lend you one.


----------

